
Ask HN: What can we do to fix the internet? - resume384
Recently the question was posed &quot;What&#x27;s broken about the internet?&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23556010)  The general response is that current internet&#x2F;web&#x2F;tech is broken in fundamentally significant ways.  (Ads, search, social media, email, browsing, content, monopoly, privacy, laws, centralization, trolls&#x2F;spam&#x2F;phishing, distraction.) This leads to a natural question.  What can be done to fix the problem?  What organizations, projects, technologies, ideas or applications do you see are making an internet that is something we all love, feel safe using and is productive?  What can we do to fix the internet?
======
resume384
\- organization: [https://humanetech.com/](https://humanetech.com/)
[https://builders.mozilla.community/](https://builders.mozilla.community/)

\- projects: [https://inrupt.com/](https://inrupt.com/)
[https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)
[https://blockstack.org/](https://blockstack.org/)

\- technology: dnssec ip6

\- application: [https://d.tube/](https://d.tube/)

\- ideas: a not-for-profit web.

